# Outfitting a Young Man for College



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

This fall, I'll be sending my first born to college (Midwest, but not sure where yet). I've been looking for some basic dress attire that he can have on hand for the occasional semiformal dance, fraternity pledge class photo, or disciplinary hearing with the Dean of Students. 

Knowing that these clothes will hardly ever get worn and when they are, will be splashed with beer, pizza sauce, and who knows what else, I don't want to spend much. I'm thinking very basic here:

Bass Weejuns--Bought last week for $47.50 thanks to this forum
BB OCBD White, slim fit--Bought yesterday for $48 thanks to my AAAC card and 30% off
BB OCBD Blue, slim fit--Ditto above
Khakis--J Crew, spent $75 in an urgent rush a few weeks ago. Waste of money, but done.
Dark tartan sportcoat, not Black Watch but similar. Ted Baker, bought at Nordstrom Rack for $89, originally $595, not that anyone pays that much. Decent.
Various repp ties that he's had a while.

Still need:
Medium gray wool trousers
Navy Blazer--maybe

I think with this setup he'll be in the top 5% when he needs to be, wearing t-shirts and sweats and sagging like everyone else the rest of the time.

Am I missing anything here?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

He'd be extremely well dressed by the standards of my campus. Maybe get him a dark blue knit tie as a concession to fashion. He might need also need a third dress shirt. I'd make it something non-iron. I have an Arrow non-iron twill shirt, slim fit with a spread collar (Twenty bucks at Kohl's), and it comes out of the dryer fairly nicely. Dress socks would also be a good idea, and I'll recommend a navy blazer - having two jackets might seem like a lot, until he has two events that require one in a week. Gray trews are also wise. Does he have a dress belt?


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

If he is going to pledge/rush, he will need a navy blazer. Something hard wearing and cheap, an old 346 BB patch in hopsack or some blend. 

I wore mine twice a week or more when I was pledging. YMMV of course because different schools have different traditions in Greek Life, but I think my experience is traditional in the SEC. Also, I would go with non iron shirts and probably from somewhere cheaper like LE because when, not if, he wakes up late, doesn't have time to iron, or spills some concoction of Hawaiian punch and clear alcohol on it, it won't be a disaster.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Rugby University chinos, Lands End Canvas or J Crew Factory chino shorts (don't need to spend much on shorts), more OCBDs and some polo shirts from somewhere. OCBDs, Polos, and Rugby chinos were my go to for undergrad (still would be if the chinos were an inch longer). The Rugby stuff he can get for %15 off (same for j crew) once he gets a student email address.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

For a college kid, especially if he's not going to be wearing these clothes all the time, two OCBDs may be enough to start. I'd suggest a couple of nice navy and grey polos, and maybe one in white.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

jwooten said:


> If he is going to pledge/rush, he will need a navy blazer. Something hard wearing and cheap, an old 346 BB patch in hopsack or some blend.
> 
> I wore mine twice a week or more when I was pledging. YMMV of course because different schools have different traditions in Greek Life, but I think my experience is traditional in the SEC. Also, I would go with non iron shirts and probably from somewhere cheaper like LE because when, not if, he wakes up late, doesn't have time to iron, or spills some concoction of Hawaiian punch and clear alcohol on it, it won't be a disaster.


+1 for the pledge blazer.

Perhaps a few more OCBDs and polos from whichever brand he likes.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

How about something that's not a backpack?? Any beat up old carry bag will do...


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I will add to the list.

A few crewneck sweaters -They are just so versatile.

Camp mocs or Ranger Mocs

Bean Boots

I would def get him a blue blazer.

Always keep your eyes on LE overstock. There are always deals to be had for low-mid-end trad clothing.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe that Anderson and Little blazer to get that taken care of? It'd be great if he didn't have to iron it...because he won't either way.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Doesn't he have some input in this? I mean, I have a fifteen year old daughter and I can no longer even suggest clothing for her. I would think that an eighteen boy would have a fairly clear idea of what he'll be wearing. Granted, it would be nice if you offered to buy him a decent blazer and tie, one dress shirt and trousers, just in case...


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

xcubbies said:


> Doesn't he have some input in this? I mean, I have a fifteen year old daughter and I can no longer even suggest clothing for her. I would think that an eighteen boy would have a fairly clear idea of what he'll be wearing. Granted, it would be nice if you offered to buy him a decent blazer and tie, one dress shirt and trousers, just in case...


He definitely has his own wardrobe. I'm just buying him a couple of outfits he can wear in a pinch that he knows will be dressy and appropriate. He would never wear any of this stuff to class or anything.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I would think that puke comes out of non-iron better than must iron. :icon_smile:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Larsd4 said:


> He definitely has his own wardrobe. I'm just buying him a couple of outfits he can wear in a pinch that he knows will be dressy and appropriate. He would never wear any of this stuff to class or anything.


Oh, nevermind on my suggestions then. I wore khakis/ocbds to class, which led to my suggestions.


----------



## Mississippi (Nov 10, 2009)

Larsd4 said:


> This fall, I'll be sending my first born to college (Midwest, but not sure where yet). I've been looking for some basic dress attire that he can have on hand for the occasional semiformal dance, fraternity pledge class photo, or disciplinary hearing with the Dean of Students.
> 
> Knowing that these clothes will hardly ever get worn and when they are, will be splashed with beer, pizza sauce, and who knows what else, I don't want to spend much. I'm thinking very basic here:
> 
> ...


z71 Chevy Tahoe and a case of Natural Lite.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^Lol. Only thing to add to that is polo shirts - lots of polo shirts. These would see more use than anything else, IMO. And a couple casual RL OCBDs mixed in.

Sounds like you've got the nicer occasion wardrobe nailed down, with the exception of a blue blazer.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

+1 on the navy blazer and polos, get him a few BB slim fit polos and he'll stand out from the RL and Nautica crowd.

Also I'd imagine it gets cold in the midwest. Get him a Patagonia Synchilla Snap T and a University Coat.

Everything else will be dictated by the style of the campus. If he joins a fraternity he'll end up wanting to wear what his brother do too. Im sure there are lots of regional differences but Im sure he may want to get Roeper boots.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

If he gets into the prep look then you can buy him more OCBDs and polos, but sticking with the "emergency dress clothes" theme, I would get:


A blue blazer. The Anderson-Little would be fine, and easy, unless you want to look for an old BB or something
An actual dress shirt, with point or spread collar, even a cheapie like the Arrow mentioned above... non-iron... and explain the difference between that and the OCBDs
A decent belt
Khakis/OCBDs have him covered for business casual.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

You guys crack me up. How about a morning coat in case he gets an audience with the Queen?


----------



## Mississippi (Nov 10, 2009)

xcubbies said:


> You guys crack me up. How about a morning coat in case he gets an audience with the Queen?


Then he can driver her around in his sweet chevy and offer her a beer. Duh.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Croakies; if he's pledging, don't forget croakies


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Comprehensive list of necessary pledge attire, to be worn at least twice per week: 

Stone colored chinos, pleated, several pairs (never know what sort of range of motion one may need), at least one pair of non-irons for impromptu late night line ups.
Two navy blazers with gold buttons (the standard for pledges is the Laruen by Ralph Lauren wool blazer which can be found for around $200 at Macy's or a lower-end BB. Do not expect him to be able to wear this after college.)
White and light blue botton-down non-iron shirts
Repp ties
Comfortable, rubber-soled loafers. Topsider style shoes in full-grain leather are generally acceptable

Also worth investing in a pair of New Balance 991/992 shoes, a school crest/logo leatherman ltd belt, costa del mar or ray ban wayfarer sunglasses with the aforementioned croakies, school logo American Needle visor, 5" inseam shorts (j. crew or Patagonia stand ups, but Polo Andrew shorts will work as well) and a waterproof iphone case. Depending on the school, decent roper boots might be appropriate (I wore them regularly throughout my fraternity days).

If he pledges, his style will undoubtedly at least start to merge toward chinos, new balance/topsiders/loafers, and sunglasses on croakies.


----------



## Mississippi (Nov 10, 2009)

Tilton said:


> Comprehensive list of necessary pledge attire, to be worn at least twice per week:
> 
> Stone colored chinos, pleated, several pairs (never know what sort of range of motion one may need), at least one pair of non-irons for impromptu late night line ups.
> Two navy blazers with gold buttons (the standard for pledges is the Laruen by Ralph Lauren wool blazer which can be found for around $200 at Macy's or a lower-end BB. Do not expect him to be able to wear this after college.)
> ...


And a Tag Heuer.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Mississippi said:


> And a Tag Heuer.


No watch is the new Breitling. Didn't you know? It's pretentious without being pretentious.

Also, I think you're only allowed to buy the Ole Miss edition Aquaracer when your senior/receive it as a grad gift. No pledges allowed.


----------



## Beastmode101 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm a college kid and I haven't read what the other posters have put, but this is what I have/what i wear

- a pair of bean boots
- an anderson little blazer (wish I had one first semester)
- some repp ties (2 at most)
- 2 brown belts, and 1 black one
- boat shoes (sperrys or sebagos)
- penny laofers (you already have those)
- chino shorts (look at duck heads, they have 40% for shorts. I own 2 pairs of chinos from them. I like them a lot. however my shorts are from land's end)
- khaki chinos
- about 6 ocbds (white, blue, 3 blue stripes, check shirts)
- polo shirts (rl, brooks brothers, and ect)
- a couple of crew neck sweaters and vneck sweaters
- a pair of jeans (levis)

What I want
- tweed jacket (I've been meaning to find one at a good price)
- gray trousers (like your post)
- a light jacket of some sort for weather that isn't too cold (like one with a zipper)


but honestly, how does your son like dressing? ask him if he likes wearing the stuff you buy him. Also, I have a friend who wrote a really good post on this, I'll try to post it later (he actually told me to visit this forum)


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I forgot to mention... he won't get a bid to anywhere but Tri-Lamb without a Barbour Beaufort and a pair of Bean Boots.


----------



## Mississippi (Nov 10, 2009)

Tilton said:


> No watch is the new Breitling. Didn't you know? It's pretentious without being pretentious.
> 
> Also, I think you're only allowed to buy the Ole Miss edition Aquaracer when your senior/receive it as a grad gift. No pledges allowed.


Grad gift from high school.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

This thread went TFM pretty fast.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

M Go Crimson said:


> This thread went TFM pretty fast.


Speaking of TFM, they had some good stuff this week...not that I look or anything.

On topic, wasn't there a thread on this some time back about the appropriate items a college student should take to school? Seems like it was from the 50's or 60's but was remarkably relevant.

eta: Found it. The list is in this thread: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...85-20s-College-Trad-Ivy-TNSIL-minimalist-look


----------



## Beastmode101 (Feb 3, 2012)

like the post Trad-ish.

Do you know where I can find pics and what not of 50's and 60's wear ( ranging from young college kids-adults)? I've found the blog below and heavy tweed jacket to be the only ones with relevant pics from the 50's and 60's era. Also, I've been running a search on timelife and I can't really find much on there. I have a copy of Take Ivy as well.

https://theweejun.tumblr.com/


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Beastmode101 said:


> Do you know where I can find pics and what not of 50's and 60's wear ( ranging from young college kids-adults)?


Check out this long-running thread...lots of that kind of thing.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-men-(photos)...&highlight=american+trad+men


----------



## Beastmode101 (Feb 3, 2012)

Preciate the link. Liking the photos. Great stuff


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Larsd4 said:


> This fall, I'll be sending my first born to college (Midwest, but not sure where yet). I've been looking for some basic dress attire that he can have on hand for the occasional semiformal dance, fraternity pledge class photo, or disciplinary hearing with the Dean of Students.
> 
> Knowing that these clothes will hardly ever get worn and when they are, will be splashed with beer, pizza sauce, and who knows what else, I don't want to spend much. I'm thinking very basic here:
> 
> ...


Here is what the seminal "Take Ivy" book says is "required" in "the basic wardrobe of Ivy Leaguers":

* Suits: Two -- Dark and light. Select from the following: a herringbone in dark or medium gray, worsted in navy or olive green, sharskin or flannel in gray.

* Sports jackets: Two -- A dark navy blazer is a must. Another in either plain or herringbone tweed.

* Trousers: Six to eight pairs -- A flannel pair in dark gray and medium gray, a hopsack pair in gray or olive, three or four cotton trousers, not to mention a pair of corduroy and also a thick-cotton weather cloth.

* Overcoat: One -- Choose the one that suits your taste from the following: a Chesterfield in dark gray or olive green, a polo coat in camel, a worsted, tweed, or reversible bal collar coat.

* Raincoat: One -- A raglan-sleeve, poplin or Burberry coat in beige or olive brown, or a bal collar one. A detachable liner comes in handy.

* Outerwear: Four -- A beige golf jacket with poplin, a quilted ski parka, brownish duffel coat, a thick, wool shirt-jacket in large checkers or navy, and a wool, zip-up jacket.

* Hats: Three -- A center-crease hat in olive green or gray, a poplin or Madras check rain hat, and a knit ski cap.

* Knitwear: Three to four -- Made from Shetland wool, lamb's wool, camel, or mohair. Crewneck, V-neck, cardigan, etc. Add a ski sweater and turtleneck in cotton knit jersey.

* Dress shirts: Twelve to fourteen -- A button-down Oxford shirt in white, blue, and stripes, and a button-down broadcloth shirt in white, blue, cream, or stripes. Also, add a few styles with buttonless, button-down, and pinhole collars.

* Sports shirts: Three to six -- Thick stripes. Solid-dark or Madras-check button-down sports shirts. Polo shirts in different colors.

* Ties: Twelve -- Rep tie: in particular, in regimental stripes. Select a few from wool ties with a fine pattern, silk ties in classic patterns, etc. A black, knit tie is a must. All of them should be slightly wide.

* Pajamas: Two to four -- In wash-and-wear cotton. (Warm materials such as jersey or flannel for colder regions.)

* Robes: One or two -- Choose your favorite design and color from wash-and-wear cotton or lightweight wool.

* Shoes: Four pairs -- Cordovan plain toe or saddle shoes in black and brown, classic loafers, boat shoes or sneakers, brown boots.

* Formal wear: One -- Shawl collar or semi-peaked lapel, natural-shoulder, satin jacket in black. A white shawl collar for spring and summer.

* Socks: Twelve pairs -- Classic, long socks in dark colors. Several wool pairs, cotton in white and other colors, black or other dark-colored nylon socks.

* Belts: Three to four -- A leather belt with a slightly-bulky buckle, a sporty one in Madras check or in corduroy.

* Scarf: One or two -- lightweight wool scarf, one in prints, etc.

* Gloves: Two pairs -- One dressy and one warm pair.

* Shorts: More than three pairs -- Choose from ones with a print such as Madras check, poplin material in beige or olive, thick white cotton, etc.

* Accessories: An odd vest and a classical tie clasp, colored pin, studs, and cuff links, one or two ascots, a few silk pocket handkerchiefs for formal occasions, a toilet set, a clothing brush, a shoe polishing kit, twelve white handkerchiefs, room slippers, shower slippers, etc.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> Here is what the seminal "Take Ivy" book says is "required" in "the basic wardrobe of Ivy Leaguers"...


You lost me after "Take Ivy" book says. I think I see ascot in that list somewhere as well. I find it hard to believe that all those items would even fit in a dorm room.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

jwooten said:


> You lost me after "Take Ivy" book says. I think I see ascot in that list somewhere as well. I find it hard to believe that all those items would even fit in a dorm room.


Well, the book is from the 1960s. Times have changed.

Here's my modern take on the "Take Ivy" list:

* Suits: One -- worsted in navy.

* Sports jackets: Two -- A dark navy blazer (perhaps with buttons of his school or fraternity arms) is a must with a herringbone or tweed as the second.

* Trousers: Six pairs -- A flannel pair in dark or medium gray, three pairs in chino cloth, and two corduroy trousers.

* Jeans: Two pairs -- slim-fit with tapered legs.

* Coat: One -- A Barbour field coat.

* Knitwear: Four. Two Shetland wool sweaters and two merino wool sweaters; both V-neck.

* Dress shirts: Four; two with button-down collars and two with spread collars.

* Sports shirts: Six to eight in various patterns and colors.

* Ties: Four (so you have a different tie to wear to each week's fraternity meeting).

* Footwear: Five pairs -- penny loafers, driving loafers, canvas sneakers, desert boots and New Balance running or cross-trainer shoes.

* Socks: Twelve pairs -- A mixture between solid majority cotton over-the-calf socks (preferably navy) and colored fashion socks.

* Belts: Four -- Three casual belts and one dress belt.

* Scarf: Two -- one cashmere scarf for the colder months and one cotton scarf for fall or spring.

* Gloves: Two pairs -- One pair of leather insulated gloves.

* Shorts: Six pairs -- Madras, Nantucket reds, khaki, etc.

* Accessories: A leather iPad or iPhone case, a wrist watch with one or two interchangable wristbands (preferably the grosgrain ribbon sort), and two of the military/space-grade pens that write in virtually any circumstance.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Let's face reality here: if his son isn't dressing in OCBDs and khakis now, then he's very likely going to wear T-shirts and jeans just like his friends once he's out on his own. I think the OP is right to get him a single good outfit (blazer, wool trousers, non-iron dress shirt, tie, burgundy loafers) in case he needs it. If he decides to rush then he can add to this at that time.

Save your money until he graduates. At that time he'll need to look professional for an interview (job or grad school) plus he may be a larger size at that point. Then take him to BB and buy him a quality charcoal suit, white point collar shirt, repp tie and black cap toe bals and wish him well on his own.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Right. I've been holding off until now but I think I can offer some insight as I work with college kids every day. They dress for each other--i.e. are very conformist. If your son doesn't already dress this way--or express an interest in doing so--he's not going to. I'd get him a few basics and even then err on the side of the more trendy brands--JCrew, etc.. Then wait to see what happens. Whatever you get him for everyday wear is going to take a beating and probably not be worn in the way we would all approve (tucked in, cared for, etc.). Different schools obviously have different clothing cultures but I don't think I'm too off base here.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

^Obviously, comments preceded by a reference to Take Ivy, TFM or containing the words "Z71" and "Natural Light" should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

There's an excellent post burried in the forum which provides a detailed list of what a young man should take with him when he leaves for college. It's similar to the Take Ivy list above, but provides more detail. It's worth looking for it, if you have the time.

I would say that at the very least don't neglect to have your son fitted in a decent suit -- gray flannel would be perfect -- and an appropriate pair of shoes. I work at a university, and cringe whenever the recruiters come to campus. This is when students "dress their best" for interviews. Pretty much all of them that I see are clueless. 

There'll be times when your son will need to wear a suit. Do him a favor, and see to it that he looks like he knows what he's doing.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't think it's been mentioned yet, but in the accessory category...how about an umbrella? College buildings are spread out and you have to keep all these nice new clothes neat.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Dr. D said:


> Let's face reality here: if his son isn't dressing in OCBDs and khakis now, then he's very likely going to wear T-shirts and jeans just like his friends once he's out on his own. I think the OP is right to get him a single good outfit (blazer, wool trousers, non-iron dress shirt, tie, burgundy loafers) in case he needs it. If he decides to rush then he can add to this at that time.
> 
> Save your money until he graduates. At that time he'll need to look professional for an interview (job or grad school) plus he may be a larger size at that point. Then take him to BB and buy him a quality charcoal suit, white point collar shirt, repp tie and black cap toe bals and wish him well on his own.


I would have concurred three or four years ago until returning to school this year as a graduate student. Even at state universities, students, both male and female, are dressing considerably better than not that long ago. There are a lot more so-called prepsters on campus than when I was an undergraduate. A lot of it depends on what school he attends too. Some schools have more refined student bodies than others.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with those who posted a "wait and see" approach. In my college days (2000-2004) I pretty much wore what I saw others wearing. I don't think I put on a single button down short during those four years. Jeans + tshirt and khakis+tshirt was about it. Sprinkle in an occasional polo as well. A couple pairs of trendy jeans (but not too trendy ie skinny jeans) and nice shirts should do. Obviously, this depends on what type of college and where that college is. I'd imagine things are much more traditional on the East coast but out here in the Pac-12 it is _VERY_ casual.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

upthewazzu said:


> I'd imagine things are much more traditional on the East coast but out here in the Pac-12 it is _VERY_ casual.


I am a recent grad of a private college in VA and only on the hottest of days did I leave my apartment without a collar or with my shirttails hanging out except with a flannel and 5-pocket cords, but even then, I usually tucked. Most of my friends dressed the same. Outerwear was almost always a tweed jacket, barbour beaufort or liddesdale, or fleece pullover. Lots of guys wore LL Bean barn coats as well.

EDIT: most of the student body came from top-tier New England prep schools.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Tilton said:


> I am a recent grad of a private college in VA and only on the hottest of days did I leave my apartment without a collar or with my shirttails hanging out except with a flannel and 5-pocket cords, but even then, I usually tucked. Most of my friends dressed the same. Outerwear was almost always a tweed jacket, barbour beaufort or liddesdale, or fleece pullover. Lots of guys wore LL Bean barn coats as well.
> 
> EDIT: most of the student body came from top-tier New England prep schools.


Wow, that's a pretty huge difference. I doubt I saw a single tweed jacket in the 4.5 years I was there. Fleece was the jacket of choice in the Spring/Fall and ski coats were worn in the winter.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

When I started at uni, I bought a blue blazer in my first week. I wore it till it was worn out. I find if you dress up, you're somebody who is going places. 

When you graduate and get into the real world, you will find that skill and ability to dress well, all other things being equal, you'll be selected above your peers, even if they all work equally hard with an equal amount of integrity and intelligence.

Tom


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Canadian said:


> When you graduate and get into the real world, you will find that skill and ability to dress well, all other things being equal, you'll be selected above your peers, even if they all work equally hard with an equal amount of integrity and intelligence.
> 
> Tom


So very, very true!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

upthewazzu said:


> Wow, that's a pretty huge difference. I doubt I saw a single tweed jacket in the 4.5 years I was there. Fleece was the jacket of choice in the Spring/Fall and ski coats were worn in the winter.


Depends on the day... Mondays, everyone had on his Patagonia pullover. Thursdays and Fridays you saw a lot of sports coats. It was sort of one of those "nose to the grindstone" earlier in the week - getting ready for tests or still recovering from a good Sunday afternoon. Thurs/Fri, you dress nicely - an in-class primer for the social activities that take place and an attempt to make a good impression on the women folk.

Standard mid-week garb was a ocbd, khaki shorts/pants, leatherman ltd/needlepoint belt, penny/tassel loafers or boat shoes, crew neck sweatshirt, barbour if it was cold.

Then again, I knew lots of guys who wore Stubbs and Wooten crest loafers without socks with a tuxedo and lots of girls wore heels with Lily Pulitzer dresses to class on a regular basis. I also met a disturbing number of people who've never flown on a commercial flight... *sigh* not me.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Canadian said:


> When I started at uni, I bought a blue blazer in my first week. I wore it till it was worn out. I find if you dress up, you're somebody who is going places.
> 
> When you graduate and get into the real world, you will find that skill and ability to dress well, all other things being equal, you'll be selected above your peers, even if they all work equally hard with an equal amount of integrity and intelligence.
> 
> Tom


Research shows that the best dressed students in class score better on tests and professors are more likely to be more lenient in grading their work. It helps present yourself as a serious student/scholar, which goes a long way in the subconscious of a career academic.


----------



## Beastmode101 (Feb 3, 2012)

generally for me when I dress well to class I can pay attention better. I don't know why or if it's some sort of placebo effect, but when I dress sharp I think sharp as well

And in regards to what other posters have said, the way students dress depends on where you're at/go to school. The college I was at last semester had a mixture of things. Some kids wore button downs and khaki chinos with boat shoes (typical fraternity kid look) and some wore tshirts/jeans/hoodies/sweat pants to class.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm a university student, so I thought I'd chime in. I usually wear similar clothing without very much in the way of deviating from my norm. This may not be the stuff you've got in mind, but I usually wear the following, in order of most to least:

Outerwear:
Brown leather jacket (I own two types)
Brown corduroy sports jacket
A James Dean style windbreaker (also brown, I must really like that color)
My mid-grey suit from Land's End (suit separates)
A khaki windbreaker

Ties:
Two red patterned, one blue striped tie, a black/grey patterned, two light patterned (khaki/silver), and eventually, I'm going to try to get a navy grenadine tie.

Shirts:
Various oxford button-down shirts (one white, three different shades of blue)
Cabela's safari shirts (one blue, one green)
Polo shirts (black, navy, and light blue)
T-shirts (I like to use them as undershirts)

Belts:
Three leather belts (black, maroon-brown, and dark brown with contrasting stitching)

Pants:
Any one of my four chinos (khaki, olive, grey)
Brown slacks
Levi's 505 regular fit jeans
Sperry Topsider's canvas slip-ons (blue)

Shoes:
Docker's oxford shoes (reddish-brown)
Bostonian oxford shoes (black, and unfortunately, they have squared toes, although not as pronounced as some pairs)

That's about it, any combination of those is what I wear. I'm not exactly the most stylish role model for this sort of thing, but I think it's a pretty good foundation. There are some things I should have done differently, like with one of the shoes, and maybe the fit of my suit's pants. I'm still learning about how I should dress, though. What's not on the list is my collection of fedora hats (light grey, dark brown, light tan/silverbelly, and a straw summer hat), which won't appeal to everyone, but I think it's something one can consider if they're interested in wearing hats. I don't think they go with everything I wear, but I've been trying to build my wardrobe around them, mostly, since three years ago.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Canadian said:


> When I started at uni, I bought a blue blazer in my first week. I wore it till it was worn out. I find if you dress up, you're somebody who is going places.
> 
> When you graduate and get into the real world, you will find that skill and ability to dress well, all other things being equal, you'll be selected above your peers, even if they all work equally hard with an equal amount of integrity and intelligence.
> 
> Tom


This has to be one of the best posts I have seen yet on this forum. With an attitude like that you will go far in the world. I hope high school grads who read it heed your advice.


----------

